# Fishing & Ice Conditions on Cooks Bay, Lake Simcoe



## Whitey (Jan 27, 2004)

We know a lot of our Michigan friends come a long way to fish cooks. Here is an honest report for the last few days - first week of March. Most fishermen in our camp today on Cooks did very well. Those that were properly equipt and know a bit about perch fishing had no problem getting their 40 or 50. Schools are mixed under us, culling is required. In the last week or so saw a lot of 12-14 inchers, but not consistent enough yet to say the jumbos are here. Fishing in 14 to 20 feet of water in our area. Best producer today was the charteuse #2 jigging rapala. Other than that, teardrops tipped with minnows seemed to work just fine. Today was a high blue sky day so the bite was a little off. Days before this, everyone got their limits that wanted them. 
Ice conditions: Fishing on 28" of ice. No slushy areas that I am aware of on cooks bay. Heavy going in most areas because of the amount of snow and the older hard packed snow drifts. Will make for slow going if you are pulling anything with a quad runner or snow machine. Blowing and drifting conditions for the last 2 days, and frigid temps has made it very unpleasant for anyone fishing outside. It has been really cold up here this week, supposed to get milder by the weekend. Forecast is calling for snow flurries on and off, and a bit milder temps over the next few days. The Ministry is out there checking people so make sure you keep a count on your catch. Hope this report is helpful to anyone travelling up to Simcoe March 4-7 or so.....tight lines, ******


----------



## willie (Jun 27, 2002)

thanks for the report, was up there 2 weeks ago  but the family had a good time) .do you know a old man on artic cat that wears a purple helmet pulling a dog house? seems like a cool guy, stop by us the first morning and warned us about helmets (we all had) just to warn us.later that day came by and warned us about a upcoming front and i'll be damed within 2 min. of his time frame it was a white out! wish i would have followed him around.


----------



## Hunt4Ever (Sep 9, 2000)

Thanks for the report ******. I've seen your posts on the Lake Simcoe message board and the photos of your Hut Rental customers. I fished Simcoe for the first time a few weeks ago. Great fishing and even better people. We didn't fish with you, maybe next time. We would like to get up there one more time before the end of the year.

You should give serious consideration to advertising on this site. I think you would do well. If you don't think it works why don't you send "Jammin Jigs" an email (sponsor here) and ask him about the response to the special they ran for members on this site.

Lot's of people from here make the trip to Simcoe, a michigan-sportsman.com connection there would be great.


----------



## Capnhook (Feb 14, 2004)

WHOA-WHOA-WHOA, wait just a minute. I happened to have been sitting in one of your huts on 3/3/05. I'm CAPNHOOK. Me and DAMISSUS were both there. Now as far as "...anyone properly equipped, and that knows anything about perch fishing, had no problem getting their 40 or 50." NOT- Think again sir. I went around to the different huts you had out there, and I talked to no one who did any good in your huts. I fished out around the area and did no good. The fishing was lousy under your huts. You didn't move us. You dropped us off and you were gone, that was it. We finally got sick of the "fishing", and attempted to call you on the cell phone to take us out of there and you were unavailable. We also called the "camp" and all we got was an answering machine. TWO (2) HOURS after our initial call, you finally came to pick us up, which made it impossible for us to go out in the afternoon with another outfitter. I'm certainly glad that it wasn't a call for a medical emergency. Now I'm certainly not the best perch man on this sight, but I can catch em when they are there, in fact on Friday, while fishing with Kingfisher,in Viginia Beach, we killed them. I came with the right tackle, and a knowledge of the fish. I understand that the fish don't always bite. PLEASE, in the future give the people on this sight the straight poop!!! You got my money this time, you won't get it again!! Capnhook


----------



## Hunt4Ever (Sep 9, 2000)

I wasn't going to do it but after reading that.....http://www.harrysbait.com/


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

Man thats alot of crap, people getting free advertisement and giving bad info just to drum up business.  Good job Capnhook for telling it like it is.


----------



## donb (Feb 19, 2003)

I have to agree with Capnhook. I have heard many good things regarding Simcoe Fishing Adventures from some of the fellas on this bulletin board so I decided to booked two days of perch fishing. My nephew and myself came up from Macomb Mi on March 3rd to fish with ******. 

We were dropped off at the hut at 730am and nobody stopped by during the day to check on us. If nothing else, how the fishing was going or do we need anything. We were disappointed with the service received so cancelled the next day and went down the street to Harry's Hut's and were treated very very well. 

This is just my opinion.


----------



## ice_guy (Mar 8, 2005)

I was also out there the first week of march with lake simcoe adventures and I had a great time with ******'s outfit. I've been out on simcoe before and his service has always been better than most of them. What cap'thook needs is a guide to take him out and punch all his hole's and put the fish on his line. The huts were the best perch huts I've ever seen, the fishing was slow that day but I've had super days also. As long as an outfitter provides you with a nice clean hut , a safe ride out and hut to be in a good area then that's all you can ask for. As far as checking in with his customer's ****** always makes it out to the hut at least once during the day to see how things are going and usually sits and chats with us for a little while. I've seen other operators that drop you off and pick you up at the end of the day and not check up once. I've certainly never seeen another hut company with a number to call while you are on the ice. It's not right to drag someone's reputation through the mud because you had a slow day. That's why they call it fishing not catching.


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

I don't see under your profile where your from, and it's your first post, I can almost bet. I'll give you the benefit of doubt, He posted some bogus crap and was headed in the direction of some kind of free advertisement, he got called on it. What comes around goes around. JMO


----------



## ice_guy (Mar 8, 2005)

Were you referring to me on the advertising remark? Yes, it was my first post but I'm not a hut operator, I don't sell fishing equipment, I am not employed in any way in the industry. I simply felt that the post I was replying to was unfair and unjustified. I live in the Toronto area and go fishing on Lake Simcoe on a weekly basis. I have gone on my own and I have rented day huts from most of the operators up there over the years. I was treated very well by ****** and I thought he was a decent guy. I am not related to or a friend of his I'd just hate to see a guy who's trying to make a buck like the rest of us lose a bunch of business because some guy had a bad day on the lake. We've all gotten skunked out there, some of us more than others but it happens. It has nothing to do with ******, some days the fish just aren't biting. He can't predict this when you call to book with him. That doesn't mean you wouldn't catch anything the next day or two days later...

sometimes it's hot and sometimes it's not.


----------



## Capnhook (Feb 14, 2004)

Ice_guy,
Let's talk about his "camp". It's a house on the lake with poor parking. Let's talk about "checking on us and chatting". He DROPPED us off and we didn't see him again untill we went in. As far as the phone numbers, We called and the cell number was out of order. All we got at the "camp", was an answering machine. He came to pick us up a full two (2) hours after we made the initial call. Again, thankfully it wasn't a medical emergency. Now if you want to go on, we can. I am neither affilliated with, or own a fishing buisness. Are you ABSOLUTELY sure you are not?? I'm just telling the members of this forum what I saw and experienced on 3/3/05. I can deal with a slow day, but I don't deal well with any lodge or buisness misrepresenting themselves, or writing me off as someone who was not equpped, and didn't know what I was doing. Beware of those who write their own critique. Capnhook


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

We always had a good time with Kingfishers (3 times myself but my buddies have used them a lot more). I also have to add one time they came and got us abruptly saying a storm was coming in and that day it snowed 24"-30".


----------



## Chuck1 (Dec 16, 2002)

This is the first time I have heard anything negative about Rick/******'s operation. I don't use huts ,but I think I will still give him the benefit of the doubt. Steve, or the other mods should either start another forum for icefishing Simcoe,or hit these dudes up for some jack if they want to post here.


----------



## ice_guy (Mar 8, 2005)

No capnhook, I'm pretty sure I'm not in the fishing business...I think I'd remember that.
I'm a self employed landscaper in Toronto so I have a LOT of free time in the winter. I try to get up to Simcoe for day trips at least once a week. 
I can't speak for you or your experience and I'm not trying to. ****** comes out at least once a day to see how we're doing and usually sits and chats with us for a little bit. I never said he did so with you but he does with me. He doesn't know me by name (I haven't rented huts from him THAT often) but I've always found him a pleasure to deal with.
The reason I'm speaking up for ****** is not, as you seem to think, that I'm a friend or relative of his but because I am also self employed and I know what one unhappy customer can do to a business if they try. 
It's unfair to try to destroy a man's business because of one bad day. Even if he didn't check up on you during the day or couldn't be reached by phone maybe he had an onshore emergency. That's still just one bad day at work. 
I know I've had a few of those before....have you ever had a bad day at work?


----------



## Paul Farr (Mar 4, 2005)

I was also fishing with ****** on Mar. 3rd. I knew it was going to be a tough day, a mile high sky after 3 days of snow and overcast. I fished by myself in the red hut (culpepper). I managed about 50 - 60 fish and took home about 25. The fish came in waves 5 or 6 then a lull. I was using a #3 jiggin rap (chartreuse back and white bottom), with no meat, in fact my second signal rod with a shiner on it did not hit a fish all day. Had to keep my finger on the line all day to feel the light bite.

I have fished with ****** many times and still feel he is one of the best operators on the lake, clean, prewarmed huts, lots of minnows and he moves his huts often to try and stay on fish. Sometimes it works sometimes it doesn't, but he tries his best. I fish for fun and like previous posters have said it's called fishing not catching. 

I still say ****** is one of the best and he is one of the operators on the lake who genuinely cares about the resource. I'm sorry that some of you did not have a good day on the 3rd., but I had a good day.

Paul Farr


----------



## Capnhook (Feb 14, 2004)

I'm not trying to ruin anyones buisness, but I will not use him again. USE ANYONE YOU WANT! This thread is going nowhere. Capnhook


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

Thanks for the post Capnhook and thanks for filling out your profile.

Seems like someone called up a few friends and asked them to support him. Pretty obvious since they have no profile and they just started posting.

I can't comment on if this is a ruse or not, but few people will just bash someone for no reason. On the other hand the reason to get others to defend ones position is pretty clear.

******,

Someone suggested that you advertise on this site. That way, people you want for clients will get to know you and will be more willing to spend money at your business, especially if you are supporting them. It takes time, but if you plan on being in business for a while it would be a pretty good investment. 

Of course if you want our business but aren't willing to provide good service you might as well not advertise. At least one member has had good experiences with you already. If you try advertise through the back door it will only backfire on you.

Some of us might be a little slow, but we are not stupid, but hey what do I know, I'm just a member too. Good Luck.


----------



## Whitey (Jan 27, 2004)

ENOUGH, ENOUGH.....This is ******'s wife. First, let me tell you ALL who think we were scamming for free advertising.....NOT TRUE...we didn't because we don't need it. If you re-read the post, NOWHERE does it say the name of our outfit....INTENTIONALLY. The reason we posted was to provide some of the Michigan guys a report on Cooks bay because we know you come a long way, and if we can be HELPFUL, then I thought you'd appreciate some posts. WON'T HAPPEN AGAIN....that is the first and last time...you guys can find out in any way you can.... We post ALL OF THE TIME on our local message board. Ice conditions and fishing reports. If any of you go to that site, you will see what a well respected outfit we are....not by us tooting our horn, but by our HAPPY customers. If some people came to our defense, it is because they scan your board periodically BONEHEADS, and felt that ****** does a good job and came to his defense. As for Capt Hook....Any customers who want to be picked up EARLY, have the courtesy to tell us at the start of their day.....We do it frequently. Yes, there are equipment breakdowns, like vehicle breakdowns which has happened this winter. Without missing a beat we scamble to make sure we are operational and customers don't see the difference...that day you did, sorry. As for describing my home, you self righteous SOB, We have an outstanding Bed and Breakfast immaculately clean and up to date. Our lot is 200 feet deep with the house set back near the lake and parking for 10 vehicles in one lot and 6 in another. So you had a bad day....cry...but don't slag my business....we work really hard for 90 straight days to do the VERY BEST we can to give guys a good fishing experience. We move huts WHEN THE FISH ARE NOT THERE...NOT when there is a light bite. Who else on the bay does that? Just remember.....customers can choose outfitters, but outfitters can choose customers.....and we are a really small community..........enjoy.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

It appears as if I'm gonna have to cover up my license plate when I head over. I can't wait to see the looks on their faces when I tell them where I'm from.


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

Don't worry William H Bonney, they'll still be happy to take US money


----------

